# Holiday treat with Kayak kevin's new DVD



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

The first part is about my children. The second part is about Kevin's new DVD.

http://robchoi-fishing.blogspot.com/2010/12/living-dream.html


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I too got the Bay Tour DVD. There's a lot more to a tour than jumping in your kayak and paddling off into the sunset. Truly an amazing accomplishment, plus it's entertaining in a "Kevin sort of way". Really enjoyed it. Give'em hell Kevin, What are you gonna do next?


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Rob..... in my opinion you are "living the dream" !!! Not only do you have a Cutie on your hands but future fishing partners !!! Soon you will be hearing " lets go fishing daddy" and before you know it you will be out there more than you used to !! Can't wait to see the pics and stories of her first catch !!!

Tight Lines !!!

:fishing:


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks rob!
wilber, im working on the next fishing dvd, hopfully it will be out by march/april


----------

